# How Do I Reinstall The Orange Box?



## Umanabro (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Im Umanabro and im a huge gamer. Anyways as i was playing my game i was thinking "I should look at the files and delete some of the stuff that been there for a long time." So i did and i did something i was'nt supposed to do. I Delete The entire Orange Box file.:upset: I was mad when it happened. Also I went nuts.:3-nuts: So can any one help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Try reinstalling the game. If it won't let you because it detects files or registry entries from the previous installation, use *Revo Uninstaller*, then try again.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello Umanabro!

If you want to reinstall the game without losing your saved files, do the following:


Copy and paste the file something along the lines of "Save" to any place you like.
Get Revo Uninstaller (www.revouninstaller.com) and uninstall the game.
Reinstall the game. Once it finishes, copy and paste the "Save" file back to the Orange Box folder.

I hope it works!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If you no longer have the discs you can just download Steam, log in to your account and download the games you want.


----------

